# Why I do what I do!!!! Sika pic heavy!!



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The family got to watch Sika work today!!!







I haven't seen my foster since I turned her in on Memorial Day. She had some rough spots, but here she is guys!(The little lop eared dork on my avatar) She is a fantasic guide, and rather forceful with her commands, which I think is cool! If she wants you to stop, you're stopping.







We get to go and play with her on Sat, I'll be sure to post pics of our happy reunion!







Watching Sika from our hidey hole during the start of the walk, so we wouldn't disturb her.







Nice stop at the curb







Dropping behind to follow handler through revolving door







escalators







Love this job!!!







Wonder if I can get that ??







My 3rd working girl!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very cool!!! Can't wait to see your reunion pics! Great job, raising a glass to you!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW! Tres awesome.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good girl Sika! 

I bet your one proud foster parent!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful, I bet you are so proud!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Very cool! Is she still in training now? Oh and what's Otto's little friend Frodo been up to? He's such a cute little face.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Your doing an awesome job, but I'm not surprised. How wonderful to see all your hard work pay off!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

She is technically in training until she is placed. We get to watch our dogs after they have sucessfully completed the blindfold walks. The trainer works with the dog until they feel they are ready, and then they get evaulated by the big wigs, during a similiar walk like today, although the handler is blindfolded. My little Burke was having anxiety problems so they switched her trainers a couple months back, and here we are today! It really is amazing how well some dogs do with the right person!
Frodo is trying very hard to be Mr. Man, but the girls won't let him!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I could never do what you do, it would be too hard to give them up. Atleast you have Frodo's cute little face forever. Tell him Otto doesn't have any trouble being little Mr Man with Morgan. She gets annoyed, chases him under the coffee table and won't let him out but he doesn't stop trying!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

It is very hard to give them up, but man! They always look so happy when they're doing their jobs! It's kind of like sending your kids away to college! As much as we love them, I'm not sure I could make them as happy as they are when they're working.
Frodo tries so hard but everyone here ignores him like a pesty little bug! He can generally be found hanging off of Ilan's collar while she goes about her buisness!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I hear that Jenn I would be like ummmmmmmmmmmm NO!!
you must be so proud and what a beautiful girl

WE LOVE FRODO!!
you are bringing that cutie sunday right


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I am going to try!!! Have a previous engagement that I had forgotten about that I am trying to get out of!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockFrodo tries so hard but everyone here ignores him like a pesty little bug! He can generally be found hanging off of Ilan's collar while she goes about her buisness!


Poor Frodo. My daughter still talks about how cute and sweet he is. 

Otto is a constant fixture on Morgan's collar too. Trouble is he's strong enough now that she can't walk with him stuck there! Last week I caught Otto pulling a 50lb bag of pond stone around the side yard. Buff Beast!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

He is a buff beast!!! Frodo is definately of lighter build but is growing nicely! I'll try to get some pics of him up this week!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Please do, Frodo has such a cute little face!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Frodo pics are up. I so think that I want to become a trainer for these dogs!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

So much to rejoice over!

Someone out there is in desperate need of his eyes and his love!

What an asnwer to a prayer he will be!

God's blessings for enabling this!

Tanya


----------

